# !Help! I think I have a sick dwarf hamster



## Tobias Petersen (Aug 21, 2020)

Hi,

I have come to this forum, to hopefully get some answers to what is wrong with my hamster.

My girlfriend and I bought a ~4 weeks old hamster from the pet shop about a week ago.
She (the hamster) haven't been super social and have been hiding inside her wooden house - Which makes sense since she is getting used to a new environment etc.

The last 2/3 days, she have been coming out but been acting very weird and its hard to describe so I was able to film it: 



 - I hope links are allowed.

When I ended the video, she tried to walk a bit in the green wheel, but she pretty much just gave up after a couple of steps.

I have a feeling it could be Hamster Respiratory Infection but I'm not sure.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Call a vet.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

She needs to see a vet.


----------



## Tobias Petersen (Aug 21, 2020)

We had to put her to sleep sadly...


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Sorry to hear this. 
Rest In Peace little one.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2021)

Im so sorry for your loss


----------

